# Hardware Store Sand



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

in my experience, silicate is safe but a hassle to deal with. it clouds very easy, anytime the grains of sand rub against eachother, POOF, instant cloud. but otherwise it seems harmless. might promote diatoms though

as for the white play sand, if it's the very fine grade one, then i think it's safe. i've used it in multiple aquariums with no harm at all. though if you don't get a lot of circulation in the tank, anaerobic spots might develop.... stinky


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 26, 2007)

Awesome. I'm thinking I will take the risk with the Kolorscape.

But I was really interested in the Pavestone High Desert Sand. Pavestone's website doesn't have any information but the package said it was safe for sandboxes and had several other uses.

This site is the best. Anyone else hear or use those brands?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Swimming pool filter sand is the best to use in aquariums. That or 3M's colorquartz sand used in flooring and pool bottoms.

Both sands are coarser and won't cloud the water like the finer play sands available at hardware stores.


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 26, 2007)

I actually went looking for a sand at a local hardware store that I used years ago. It was white, very fine but didn't change the water parameters. I went to the same store and they switched brands  .

I've handled cloudy water before, so I'm not worried about that, only what is healthy for the future fish and plants.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

You put white sand in the tank and you will most likely regret it very soon. It will show every piece of fish crap and assorted debris like you can't believe.

Silicate based sand is fine. It doesn't cloud the water. Nor does it contribute to diatom algae.


----------



## Boz (Jan 8, 2007)

^Ugh, I totally agree with Rex. I loved my white sand for all of three days. And then it never looked the same. I DID get diatoms, so whether or not this was do to silicates is debatable, but at the same time, you just can't get all the fish poop off of it. From that day on, it's been dark substrate all the way.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

hmmm.. i wish i was more precise with what i said.. i admit pool filter sand doesn't cloud water on its own, but if disturbed it will. i guess that's acceptable since aquasoil and eco and flourite and everything else will too. but my white play sand and black tahitian moon sand does not cloud and i guess i've grown to expect that from substrates 

it's true, poo does stand out very bad on white sand.. and my turtles sure have a lot of poo, but just gives me another reason to play with the tank and the turtles 

and thanks for the correction on diatoms. it was just something i read on another forum, but if rex says it won't then that's good enough for me


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I have Eco-Complete, Flourite, Flourite/sand, Onyx Sand and sand based tanks. And none of them cloud the water when disturbed.

At least not from the substrate. I do get mulm in the water which one would expect.


----------



## fluff34567 (Nov 15, 2005)

DO NOT GET SAND! unless you want to spend every day cleaning it! 

Trust me i have made the mistake and am regreting it.... sure it looks nice for about a month then it will start going dark and no matter what u do it is very very hard to keep clean.

thats why i a week or 2 im getting flourite red and breaking the tank down and replacing the sand/plant substrate layers - got to catch all the brisslenose fry first!


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 26, 2007)

I got a sample of the sand and tried the vinegar test. It did bubble so I assume it is not safe? I heard if it foams then it is not safe, but I assume foaming and bubbling is the same? Small bubbles came up from the sand once the vinegar hit.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Were they trapped air bubbles?

And vinegar is really not a strong enough acid to actually test minerals.


----------



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

pool filter sand is like 8 bucks for 50lbs in Jax FL and Soil Master is 16.20 for 50lbs at Lescos. Check thier website it has a store locater and has a online inventory for each store.


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah, they were trapped air bubbles coming from underneath. There was definately something going on with the sand and vinegar though.


----------



## mrsmarsig (Jan 22, 2005)

I've got "play sand" - not sure which brand in a low maintenance tank in my classroom. I was on a budget, so i rinsed it well and gave it a try. I like it. It looks nice, and although debris does collect on top, it's easy to vacuum right off the top without disturbing the sand too much. I'm a little worried about anaerobic conditions starting in places where there aren't rooted plants, so might get some malaysian trumpet snails. i've heard they are a good solution to that problem.

Also - the sand seems to be totally inert - no changes to tank parameters.

~Danielle


----------



## melissa3 (Apr 18, 2007)

fluff34567 said:


> DO NOT GET SAND! unless you want to spend every day cleaning it!
> 
> Trust me i have made the mistake and am regreting it.... sure it looks nice for about a month then it will start going dark and no matter what u do it is very very hard to keep clean.
> 
> thats why i a week or 2 im getting flourite red and breaking the tank down and replacing the sand/plant substrate layers - got to catch all the brisslenose fry first!



Does sand really get that dirty? I was thinking of putting some in my 10gal project and I had been wondering how people keep their sand clean......Hmm maybe not such a good idea then?


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've tried it and it has been pretty good. Just got to vacuum it and keep some replacement sand on hand.


----------

